# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Выбор операционной системы

## oldsab

Добрый день.
После установки Линукса не могу изменить порядок в выборе операционной системы. Первым стоит Линукс, а надо Винды.
Где находится в Линуксе загрузчик? Подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## Troffi

все зависит от того, какой ты используешь загрузчик. lilo или grub. У них есть конфигурационные файлы, в которых все выставляется, в том числе порядок и таймаут.

----------


## oldsab

Доброго времени суток, Troffi.
Загрузчик лило, но мне кажется, принцип должен быть один. Эти файлы должны находиться в одном месте.,типа \\etc\ скажем boot и так далее.
Или я не прав?

----------


## Troffi

> Доброго времени суток, Troffi.
> Загрузчик лило, но мне кажется, принцип должен быть один. Эти файлы должны находиться в одном месте.,типа \\etc\ скажем boot и так далее.
> Или я не прав?


У lilo и у Grub разный файлы настроек. У твоего скорее всего лежит тут: /etc/lilo.conf 
Там не сложный синтаксис, я думаю разберешься.
у записи устанавливается переменная default, которая отвечает за то, является ли данная запись по умолчанию или нет.

----------


## oldsab

Очень большое балагадарю, вечером посмотрю, 
Спасибо,Troffi :)

----------


## oldsab

Всем доброго дня.

По теме. Конечно же это был не lilo, но файл нашел, отредактировал. Всего то надо было изменитьб одну цифирь, которая указывает партицию, с которой загружаться. Но в строках про линукс стояли слова default, но ведь думать некогда, трясти надо, и я их тоже с легкой душой удалил. В результате система грузится только в безопасном режимеб.Надо отредактировать файл, но чем?
Кто знает, где взять редактор типа Nortona Commandera?Да еще чтоб загрузить его можно было с дискеты например, не устанавливая систему7
Во фряхе есть MC, но до завтра у меня нет возможности его взять, а попробовать хоца сегодня.

----------


## CyberShadow

Попробуй довольно стандартным редактором nano. Он часто ставится по умолчанию, и довольно прост в использовании.

Как вариант, можно либо поставить в винде драйвер для ext2/reiserfs (поищи по инете), или загрузится с загрузочного Linux (например Knoppix).

----------


## parahod

всем привет! люди, расскажите, пожалуйста, про Linux. просто я хочу купить бук и поставить туда Linux и Windows...будут ли работать нормально, не ругаясь друг на друга эти ОСИ? и подскажите, пожалуйста, какой дистрибутив Linux лучше брать для работы домаИ?

----------


## Botanig

Линукс с Виндовс прекрасно уживаются. У меня теперь осталься на буке только линукс, я окончательно перешёл на пингвин в июне 2009 года. Советую для домашнего компа всёже Ubuntu 9.10.

----------


## Неадекватный

В Grub  - /boot/grub/menu.lst - синтаксис очень прост, я разобрался с первого взгляда
в Grub 2 - /boot/grub/grub.cfg  - синтаксис труден в освоение но после Grub думаю разберётесь

Вообще советую пока перейти на Grub с Grub 2 т.к. он ещё не совсем стабилен, 
да плюсов пока ещё не так уж много

----------

